# Rail Art? (graffiti)



## flatflip (Mar 12, 2011)

I took this pic at work today with my 1st gen iPhone. I was obviously drawn to the "roll of film" but I like to log these tags anyway. Feel free to add relevant pics to this thread.







I do log the "ID" tags but I also like to get pics of random rail art too. Here is a link to my rail art pics.

randomrailart pictures by tiltedflipcurves - Photobucket


----------

